# Bomb Island Boatworks



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I saw this pop up on charlestonfishing.com a few times and thought I'd post it here. To me it says it all that the first picture is a guy poling it with some sort of yellow stick, but this may be the boat for someone.

https://www.bombislandboats.com/


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't taken a good look at it, but I've seen one in the Charleston Marine parking lot for the last few months. Not that I'm in the market, but I'm curious about the performance and fit/finish. For some reason, it reminds me of a Key West Stealth. Not really sure why.


----------



## damthemainstream (Apr 11, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I saw this pop up on charlestonfishing.com a few times and thought I'd post it here. To me it says it all that the first picture is a guy poling it with some sort of yellow stick, but this may be the boat for someone.
> 
> https://www.bombislandboats.com/


I think that's a painter's pole!


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

@bryson I feel like it looks like a bulls bay skiff kind of. The thing that makes me second guess the whole thing is the standard cup holders are right where you'd put the push pole but there aren't any push pole holders so it shouldnt be an issue. I think for $20k i'd go glide or cayo.


----------



## wooddrow (Dec 31, 2013)

mtoddsolomon said:


> @bryson I feel like it looks like a bulls bay skiff kind of. The thing that makes me second guess the whole thing is the standard cup holders are right where you'd put the push pole but there aren't any push pole holders so it shouldnt be an issue. I think for $20k i'd go glide or cayo.


the bomb island skiffs are built by a guy out of Chapin, SC I do believe. I looked at them while at marshall's marine in lake city as they have one on sight. I found it hard to buy a "flats" boat with no push pole holders. It also drafts a little more than I was wanting. I put my deposit elsewhere. they looked like a nice boat, but not what I'd want.


----------



## billeh (Mar 21, 2017)

I like the lines, reminds me of the Pioneer 186 Cape Island. At 16'1" it seems short for something that's "approx. 800lbs" according to the website. Seems really heavy but not sure if that includes engine weight. It won't be for me when I finally pull the trigger on a skiff but I can't say I don't like seeing something different enter the market.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

"draft 7inches with 2 people and gear" on an 800# 10degree hull... not sure I believe that


----------

